# How do I flash a custom rom?



## Lanmonster (May 9, 2012)

When I rooted my d2vzw, I tried to install AOKP official b4 and it softbricked (!).
I recovered using odin and flashed it onto root66 (stock root). I would really like to be on aokp because I loved it on my Gnex!
If anyone has any tips, that would be awesome!


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Lanmonster said:


> When I rooted my d2vzw, I tried to install AOKP official b4 and it softbricked (!).
> I recovered using odin and flashed it onto root66 (stock root). I would really like to be on aokp because I loved it on my Gnex!
> If anyone has any tips, that would be awesome!


Download ez unlock and unlock your bootloader. Its in the dev section

* Verizon Galaxy S3 *


----------



## Lanmonster (May 9, 2012)

Downloaded, tapped unlock, got a success message. Now if I flash any ROM I won't softbrick?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

There's about 30 DIY's out there. Pick one, and follow it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lanmonster (May 9, 2012)

I was just wondering if there was any other hidden step that I missed. Forgive me. I am nervous because that was the first brick of any kind that I caused and it was scary as hell! So, again, for clarity, I am good to go now?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

If you are unlocked, with custom recovery, yes.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Download rom/gapps, check md5. Reboot into recovery , wipe data, cache, and dalvik cache. Flash rom then gapps. Reboot.
Only do this if your sure your rooted and unlocked.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

